# Natural Aquarium Lighting



## nwcafesurfer

Hi guys & gals, I’m designing a lighting system for a home aquarium. I currently have a single florescent tube in my 30gal tank & noticed the fish are surprised when I switch it on =/
What I’d like to do is design and build an Arduino controlled system that every day starts out gradually with small incandescent bulbs then small halogen bulbs? Eventually transitioning up to about 7500K Color Temperature. Would be awesome if I could simulate moon light as well..
Does anyone have experience with this sort of build?
What bulbs/ LEDs should I go with on this build?
Any other advice or questions I should be asking?
As I stated, it’s a home build, Don’t really have the budget to do anything crazy awesome. Whats the “smart” way to pull this off??

Quick facts:
It’s a 30 gallon fresh water aquarium (no coral).
I do have live plants, but they don’t require much light & seem to do ok with my florescent tube light.
My tank does receive some indirect sunlight..
Fish are pretty awesome, lol


----------



## FRITZHID

I recommend against any halogen lighting, lots of heat/IT that could adversely affect your tank.


----------



## MrJino

I have a 120 gallon with an ecoxotic led system for freshwater plants. 
It's an awesome setup with timers that automatically ramp up and dim, i dont have to touch anything once I input time settings.
Adjustable color, brightness and others that I haven't messed with yet.


----------



## RNARC1

Hi, yes exo terra makes a lighting control for florescent bulbs that dims them in the morning and night and it has a setting for 12 hour light cycles, etc.
that is the only system I know of that can dim florescent lights in the manor you want them to come on and go off like.
a saw them in action in a couple you tube videos and it looked cool.


----------



## BMikhail

Hi. for aqua I have use led's mix with 5000 K temp. around. I think it is best for home aquas (not for corals)


----------

